# Is this a good Tea Recipe?



## Iron Emmett (Aug 27, 2011)

Hey folks, ive been really researching compost teas, and i found one that looked good, it was posted on THCfarmer by a dude named Guano

2 tbs Peruvian Seabird Guano
2 tbs Earth Worm Castings
2 tbs High P Guano (Indonesian or Jamaican)
1 tbs. Maxicrop 1-0-4 powdered kelp extract
1 tbs. Black Strap Molasses
@ 1 gallon of water 

Anyone who knows about things think that looks good?
Also should i add some type of mycorrhizal root additive like Great White to it?

Thanks for any replies.

IE


----------



## moaky (Aug 28, 2011)

sounds like a good brew.  personally i use about a 1/4 cup of castings per gallon until you get to 10 gallons.  i mix a 50/50 of castings and hummus soil(ancient forest or bountea) comes from same place.  definetly add some great white or oregonism.  i don't when its good to add the inoculants like oregonism but Bountea's guy adds their's(root web) at the last hour so thats what ive been doing.  the kelp is great food for fungi plus some meal of some sort.  you can add a 1/4 cup of mango mulch or some mushroom compost for a start with fungi.


----------



## Iron Emmett (Aug 28, 2011)

Thanks Moaky, ill check into the mango mulch/mushroom compost, and the Hummus thing.

The recipe says i should add about 2 cups of tea per gallon of water when feeding think that sounds about right?


----------



## moaky (Aug 28, 2011)

ya a pint is about perfect. 1:4


----------



## greenmentat (Sep 7, 2011)

The guy at the grow store told me that you shouldn't add indonesian bat guano to your tea because it's high salt content kills microorganisms.  I don't want to confuse you with this unverified data but I thought it would be good to add it as food for thought.


----------



## Iron Emmett (Sep 9, 2011)

Thanks for that Green, i read in the recipe you can sub Jamaican for Indonesian, so ill give that a shot.


----------



## soil (Sep 9, 2011)

greenmentat said:
			
		

> The guy at the grow store told me that you shouldn't add indonesian bat guano to your tea because it's high salt content kills microorganisms.  I don't want to confuse you with this unverified data but I thought it would be good to add it as food for thought.


i think this data is "somewhat" proven. the microbes cant handle the high P levels , but since the guano still has to be broken down , the level of P is not as high as stated on bag.

I personally think you need higher N levels for your tea because your P content is more then the N but that also depends on what stage your in.... but all in all thats a very good tea.

Keep it WELL aerated !



soil :icon_smile:


----------



## Iron Emmett (Sep 9, 2011)

Thanks for kinda confirming the Indonesian guano thing soil. 
Its a flowering recipe, so N should be sufficient right?


----------



## soil (Sep 9, 2011)

i would say thats perfect with the indonesian , dont recall the NPK on the jamaican ......


just looked , the jamaican is the same thing.




soil


----------



## moaky (Sep 9, 2011)

i always have used the volcano bat from EJ which is high in P but I add it in the last hour to 2 hours before i water last week I added it when I started the tea and it took a very long time(almost 18 hours) before in started to foam.  I usually add a cup of high N guano and then 2 cups of the volcano bat when i start the tea (50 gallon brew).  then I add a pint or a little more about an hour before and have never had the tea take so long to start to foam.  I figured the guano's have micro organisms that are already breaking it down in it.  So if they are in the tea they will multiply and add to the soil life.


----------



## drfting07 (Sep 24, 2011)

3 Basic Compost Tea Recipes

Please note, the amounts indicated in the following recipes are intended for a 5-gallon brewer.

Balanced Compost Tea Recipe

      1.5 pounds of balanced compost
      (equal parts bacterial to fungal biomass)
      1.6 ounces of humic acids
      1 ounce of liquid kelp*
      1 ounce of soluble unsulphured black-strap molasses

* I've specified liquid kelp here, however, sometimes I like to add a tablespoon of kelp meal as well to provide surfaces for the fungi to attach too.

Bacterial-Dominated Compost Tea Recipe

      1.5 pounds of bacterial-dominated compost (vermicastings work well)
      2 ounces of soluble unsulphured black-strap molasses
      1 ounce of soluble kelp

Bacteria love simple sugars, so feel free to add in a tablespoon or two of maple syrup, cane sugar, or even white sugar. The black-strap molasses is great, because it naturally contains a number of beneficial minerals (e.g. potassium) that feed your microbes and soil.

Fungal-Dominated Compost Tea Recipe

      2 pounds of fungal-dominated compost 
      2 ounces humic acids
      2 teaspoons of yucca extract*
      1 ounce of liquid kelp
      2 tablespoons of ground oatmeal

*I like to add yucca extract near the end of the brewing process, since it has a tendency to create a lot of foam. Also, you'll want to make sure your yucca doesn't have any preservatives, but does have a high saponin content.

Common Compost Tea Recipe Ingredients

Ingredient 	        Feeds 	        Ingredient 	          Feeds
Molasses 	        Bacteria 	        Maple Syrup 	  Bacteria
Corn Syrup 	        Bacteria 	        Cane Sugar 	  Bacteria
White Sugar 	Bacteria 	        Fish Emulsion 	  Bacteria
Fruit Pulp 	        Bacteria/Fungi 	Fish Hydrolysate 	  Fungi
Kelp 	                Bacteria/Fungi 	Ground Oatmeal 	  Fungi
Rock Dusts 	        Bacteria/Fungi 	Yucca 	          Fungi
Humic Acids 	Bacteria/Fungi 	Soybean Meal 	  Fungi


Note - Fungi like to attach to the surfaces of various ingredients while they grow. Some of the above ingredients feed bacteria, and also provide surfaces for fungi to attach too (e.g. kelp).

Flowering marijuana tends to produce better results with a fungal-dominant tea. 

After deciding which compost tea mix is right for your application, you may want to add ingredients to produce a veg or bloom tea. I like to add Dr. Earth Organic 5 for veg or Dr. Earth Organic 8 for flowering (1 cup per gallon of water) This mix is strong, so it may help to dilute it 1:1 or more. 

Hope this helps!
Drfting07


----------



## drfting07 (Sep 24, 2011)

BTW, Dr. Earth products contain beneficial bacteria and Mychorizae already.


----------



## moaky (Aug 1, 2012)

Fungal tea.

I just wanted to add that a good way to get a fungal tea besides mango mulch, or forest soil.  Is to let your compost be kept moist in dark container for 3-4 days and then add to your tea.  this comes from Teaming with Microbes by Jeff Lowenfels and Wayne Lewis.

fungus's like the harder to break down materials like bark

Great site for tea recipes hxxp:.compostjunkie.com
yucca seems to be a great food source for fungi and I was wondering if anyone has a good source of yucca


----------



## Wetdog (Aug 2, 2012)

moaky said:
			
		

> yucca seems to be a great food source for fungi and I was wondering if anyone has a good source of yucca



I get it in the frozen food section at the grocery. It's also in the produce section. The roots anyway, I eat it quite a bit. In SoFl, it's called the Cuban potato. The english term is cassava. 

I guess you want the roots. The plant itself looks quite a bit like an Elephant Ear and AFAIK, only the roots (tubers), are consumed after the skin is peeled off.

I would think that this skin is what you want, since it's kind of thick and waxy.

But, IDK. I've never done anything with it but eat it. Yucca, cooked for an hour plus + a bit of mojo crillio = yummmmm.

Wet


----------



## Wetdog (Aug 11, 2012)

That is not accurate. ^^^^^^

I was confusing yuca/cassava with the yucca he was asking about.

Two different plants and an extra 'c'.

Wet


----------

